# Milk thistle for SA



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

SA is caused by an imbalance of dopamine and serotonin in different parts of the brain. I was just reading this study that Silibinin, found in milk thistle, can restore levels of these neurotransmitter following methamphetamine use. Since Silibinin is found in small quantities in most milk thistle extracts, I imagine one would need to use several capsules a day. Maybe in the order of 5-10.



> *Silibinin attenuates cognitive deficits and decreases of dopamine and serotonin induced by repeated methamphetamine treatment.*
> 
> Lu P, Mamiya T, Lu L, Mouri A, Niwa M, Kim HC, Zou LB, Nagai T, Yamada K, Ikejima T, Nabeshima T.
> *Source*
> ...


After reading this study, I took 5 caps of a milk thistle formula I regularly used and I did feel something I normally don't with 1 or 2 capsules.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

what did you feel?. 
I have been taking this for a couple years but I started taking it to improve liver function. I follow the instructions. two caps at a time.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

A rush. Felt sort of like using tyrosine but without the jitters.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't think it will do much to your mood. Probably placebo like most of the 'neurotransmitter improving herbs' But you can always try..

I often take it though, before and after alcohol and GHB consumption, just to make sure my liver is still there


----------

